# It's mine...all mine!



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

King Solaire on his throne.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Oooh, fancy! Someone is a bit lucky there!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I love his coloring

He has that "nothing to see here..now move along" face :lol:


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Cute! He looks very happy


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

King of the mountain!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Love the stand, it makes him look so tiny!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Watch your back Solaire, the other 7 may be plotting...


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Moonchild, your place is like a Disneyland for birds. I'm continuously impressed


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Whoa, that is a playground, I say!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Fantastic photo! When I come to get Astrid I will steal that stand too, I thought it would only be fair to let you know in advance


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's amazing! What spoiled birds you have!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

I thought it was funny how when I put this tree in the room, all the birds were wary of it. Except Solaire, lol. He climbed right on and started chewing the palm leaf shredders. He looked pleased to have everything to himself.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So cool haha. I bet he feels like a king.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha I bet he loves that, that I an awesome thing to have!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a great tree! And your tiel looks very happy to have it to himself.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The others have started using it now too, which I'm glad about! It cost me a pretty penny, but it was on sale for 50% off and is the perfect size and shape for tiels. I think they like having a tree next to their cage as well as one on the other side of the room. I hope Bandit checks it out soon...he has clipped wings and can't fly to the big tree.


----------

